# Skyrim role play



## Pansymoron13 (Mar 20, 2018)

anyone interested in a role play based on skyrim I have a dark khajiit I've been wanting to role play with he has a father named Rome who's not a very nice guy to his son because his son does illegal stuff with his three guilds the dark brotherhood the thieves guild and he's associated with the mythic dawn I can give you his back story if interested warning some incest is involved but feel free to also use your skyrim character looking for someone to be Luca's father


----------



## Nigel (Mar 20, 2018)

I'd suggest just going to an Elder Scrolls forum and look there.


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Mar 20, 2018)

Winslow said:


> I'd suggest just going to an Elder Scrolls forum and look there.


Yeah but Luca is also a furry


----------



## Nigel (Mar 20, 2018)

Pansymoron13 said:


> Yeah but Luca is also a furry


I'm just saying. You find all kinds of people on those forums and it's worth giving a shot if you have the time.


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Mar 20, 2018)

Winslow said:


> I'm just saying. You find all kinds of people on those forums and it's worth giving a shot if you have the time.


Thanks for the info Winslow appreciate it


----------



## Nigel (Mar 20, 2018)

Pansymoron13 said:


> Thanks for the info Winslow appreciate it


Happy to help. Just figured there was a more efficient way for you to RP with and thought I'd give you some advice.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi


----------

